# IVF - Postcode/areas etc



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of where online I can find information on how many IVF cycles I am entitled to on the NHS, based by my area.

I did find a chart months ago but cant find it again 

Thanks


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

This should help as itlooks like the page has been updated quite recently

http://infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2


----------



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you, unfortunately it has "no info" for my area.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi BJenkness,

I can see from your profile that you are from Hampshire, but not sure which part. I think it's a bit tricky to find things now because there has been a change in the way local trusts are managed.

I'm not positive, but I think you fall under the South Central guidelines which covered 9 of the old PCTs around here - Oxon, Bucks, Hants etc - here's a link to the criteria, which although dated 2009 I believe still stands:

http://www.portsmouth.nhs.uk/Downloads/General%20Documents/100101%20IVFPolicy.pdf

In summary though, criteria are as follows:

Eligible for one cycle

Your age should be 30-34, with referral being made after your 30th birthday

No age restriction for your hubby

If you've had an NHS cycle elsewhere you won't qualify, but can self fund two cycles without affecting your eligibility

More details about what they will and won't fund, such as IUI, donor eggs etc is on the link.

Although, as with anything, check with your GP and fertility clinic, because they will be most up to speed for your area, as sometimes things change and they don't publish it!

Hope that helps you out xx


----------

